# Il Poggio - Any recent TUG reviews



## neilr (Jun 29, 2009)

Doesnt seem to be much posted.
Any recent advice
Just booked trip for April 2010


----------



## Conan (Jun 29, 2009)

I wrote a detailed review that I've been unable to recover due to failure of the laptop screen.  I'll try to connect an external monitor and get it posted.

Suffice to say it's a perfect location for touring in Tuscany and Umbria.  You'll need a car for sure, with GPS if possible!


----------



## lynne1956 (Jun 29, 2009)

*Il Poggio*

I'm also interested because we're going there 12/09.  I'll definitely write a review when I return.
Lynne


----------



## Janie (Jun 30, 2009)

I was there last October.  I'm an owner, so have been there several times now.  The reviews are still accurate: I can't think of anything that has changed.

Do you have any specific questions?


----------



## glenn1000 (Jun 30, 2009)

We were there last August and I was going to write a review but, as Janie says, there isn't much to add. If you'd like to see the Ofoto album from our visit to Il Poggio and the surrounding area (we rented a car and took day trips every day) please PM me with your e-mail address.


----------



## neilr (Jul 1, 2009)

thanks all for replys and thanks glenn1000 for the pics

i assumed the best strategy would be to fly into Rome and rent a car from there. I assume Florence is a bit further and not as many flight options


----------



## Janie (Jul 1, 2009)

I think it's pretty equal in terms of distance.  Rome airport is a ways south of the city and you have to drive around a ring road to get onto the main autostrada going north.  Either Rome or Florence is an easy (2 hour plus a little) drive.  It is easier to get lost coming up from Rome:  coming from the north, you get off at a different exit and the signage seems better.

Avoid at all costs actually driving INTO Rome or Florence.  We have made that mistake twice (you'd think we'd learn..)  Traffic is a nightmare in both cities.


----------



## abbekit (Jul 1, 2009)

We stayed at Il Poggio two years ago (and posted a review).  Photos of the timeshare are in my link below.  

We flew into the Pisa airport (via a connection in London) which was actually easier than flying into Florence.  Then we took a train to Chiusi (the nearest "big" town to Il Poggio) and rented our car there.  The after our week we returned the rental car in Chiusi and took the train to Rome for our final week (where we did not want or need a rental car).  Flew home (via London) out of the Rome airport.


----------



## SciTchr (Jul 6, 2009)

*njr423*

We just booked 2 April 24 weeks at Il Poggio. What date will you be there?


----------



## Conan (Jul 6, 2009)

When you're at Il Poggio, don't miss the wine and deli shop on the property (easy to miss because it's on the perimeter of the property, with shopfront facing outward towards the side road and parking).

They had a little wine-tasting one night.  I'd say the winner and best buy was the house-made ("Il Poggio" brand) rosso di montalcino for something like U.S.$10 a bottle.


----------



## Conan (Jul 6, 2009)

As far as finding Il Poggio, it can be a challenge if you don't have GPS.

If you do have GPS or access to Google Earth, you're looking for 
latitude 42° 51' 41.06"N
longitude 11° 49' 12.14"E

Otherwise, the nearest larger village (depending on how detailed your map is), is San Casciano dei Bagni, 6 km east of Celle sul Rigo.

Here's a zoomed-in view ("Via del Poggio") on Google Maps; zoom out to find your way.
http://maps.google.com/maps?f=q&sou...3682,11.827683&spn=0.011356,0.019076&t=h&z=16


----------



## neilr (Jul 9, 2009)

*thanks again*

we have the week of April 17th through 24th 

thanks for google map link and will definitely go for the wine


----------



## SciTchr (Jul 10, 2009)

Thank you for the advice everyone. I can't wait to try some of the local wines. The Google map is great. Does anyone know if there is any wifi at Il Poggio? Or is that not something to expect to find in Italy? We like to travel with our laptop, but should we bother? We will be spending another couole of weeks there after Il Poggio - places TBD.


----------

